# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  فناوری اطّلاعات سلامت

## Parniya

*فناوری اطّلاعات سلامت*

*نام و تعریف رشته:*
*کارشناسی  فن آوری اطلاعات سلامت                                 * *health Information Technology-B.Sc**.*
فارغ التحصیلان این مقطع قادر خواهند بود تصدی و مدیریت بخش فن آوری اطلاعات سلامت را در کلیه موسسات ارائه خدمات بهداشتی و درمانی به عهده گرفته و در زمینه ایجاد و اداره سیستم های اطلاعات سلامت با استفاده از فن آوری اطلاعات ایفای نقش نمایند.
*تاریخچه رشته:*
این رشته در آمریکا در مقاطع کاردانی و کارشناسی به صورت پیوسته و ناپیوسته وجود دارد.
*رسالت رشته:**(mission)*
رسالت این رشته عبارت است از تربیت افراد کارآزموده ای که بتوانند

تصدی و مدیریت بخش فن آوری اطلاعات سلامت مشتمل بر جمع آوری و پردازش داده ها (سازماندهی ، طبقه­بندی و محاسبات آماری) و ذخیره سازی و بازیابی اطلاعاتتحلیل شاخص های بهداشتیمشارکت در کارشناسی، طراحی و پیاده سازی نظام Hospital Information System را بر عهده بگیرند.
*اهداف کلی (Aims)*
هدف کلی این برنامه عبارت است از تربیت افراد کارآمدی که بتوانند در زمینه های زیر فعالیت داشته باشند:

مدیریت بخش فن­آوری اطلاعات سلامت مشتمل بر جمع­آوری و پردازش داده ها( سازماندهی، طبقه بندی و محاسبات آماری) و ذخیره سازی و بازیابی اطلاعاتتامین اطلاعات مورد نیاز جهت دفاع از حقوق بیمار/ مراجعه کننده، موسسات و کارکنان بهداشتی درمانی از طریق حفظ مستندات اطلاعات بهداشتیتامین اطلاعات مورد نیاز به منظور بهره برداریهای آموزشی، پژوهشی، خدماتی و آماری مرتبط به رشته های مختلف پزشکیبکارگیری فن­آوری اطلاعات در حوزه مدیریت اطلاعات سلامت
*نقش های دانش آموختگان در نظام بهداشتی:* *(Role definition)*
دانش آموختگان این دوره دارای نقش خدماتی، آموزشی، مدیریتی و پژوهشی می باشند.
*وظایف حرفه ای دانش آموختگان:* *(Task Analysis)*

*وظایف آموزشی*
الف- آموزش کارکنان مرتبط با بخش فن آوری اطلاعات سلامت
ب- آموزش کارکنان جدید در زمینه روند گردش امور در بخش فن آوری اطلاعات سلامت

*وظایف خدماتی*
الف- تحلیل و سازماندهی اطلاعات و کدگذاری اطلاعات پزشکی بیماران در مراکز بهداشتی درمانی دولتی و خصوصی و مطب ها
ب- کدگذاری مالی اطلاعات پزشکی (تعرفه خدمات تشخیصی و درمانی) و تعیین مغایرت ها
ج- تحلیل شاخص های آمار بیمارستانی ( مرگ و میر، بیماری، مالی و ...) و ارائه به مدیران مربوط و کاربران مجاز
د- ارائه اطلاعات پزشکی به کاربران مجاز با رعایت موازین قانونی
ه- اجرای مصوبات مربوط به خدمات ماشینی اطلاعات سلامت
ی- مشارکت در طراحی فرم های اطلاعات سلامت

*وظایف مدیریتی*
الف- مدیریت بخش فن آوری اطلاعات سلامت

*وظایف پژوهشی*
الف- انجام پژوهشهای کاربردی در حوزه سیستم های اطلاعاتی بهداشت و درمان
ب- مشارکت در طراحی و جمع­آوری اطلاعات پژوهشی در حوزه بهداشت و درمان
*شرایط و نحوه پذیرش دانشجو:*
از طریق آزمون سراسری دانشگاهها و بصورت متمرکز خواهد بود
*رشته های مشابه در داخل کشور:*
وجود ندارد
*رشته های مشابه در خارج از کشور:*
Health Information AdministrationHealth Information Technologyتعداد واحدهای درسی: تعداد کل واحدهای درسی این دوره 130 واحد به شرح ذیل می باشد:

دروس عمومی 22 واحددروس اختصاصی 92 واحدکارآموزی در عرصه 16 واحد
*ارزش هاي حاكم بر رشته:*
با توجه به مباني الهي و ديني در جامعه ما ،ارزشهاي اخلاقي و اعتقادي جز لاينفك آموزش ميباشد.در همين راستا فارغ التحصيلان اين رشته ، صرف نظر از سن،جنس،رنگ،نژاد،فرهنگ و مذهب بيماران در راستاي ارتقاي سطح كمي و كيفي خدمات بهداشتي در ماني گام برداشته و جهت ارتقا كيفيت درمان و دفاع از حقوق بيماران با تاكيد بر محرمانگي، اطلاعات مراقبت بهداشتي ايشان را به نحو مطلوب سازماندهي و مديريت مينمايند.
*چشم انداز:*
در ده سال آينده دانش آموختگان اي رشته نيروي مورد نياز غالب مراكز بهداشتي درماني و حوزه هاي ستادي آن را در كشور تامين و از نظر استاندارد هاي مديريت اطلاعات در مقايسه با كشورهاي منطقه بالاترين رتبه را كسب نمايند.
*اهداف كلي**:*
هدف كلي اين برنامه عبارت است از تربيت افراد كارامدي كه بتوانند در زمينه هاي زير فعاليت داشته باشند.
1- مديريت بخش فناوري اطلاعات سلامت مشتمل بر جمع آوري و پردازش داده ها (سازماندهي،طبقه بندي و محاسبات آماري) و ذخيره سازي و بازيابي اطلاعات
2- تامين اطللاعات مورد نيازجهت دفاع از حقوق بيمار/مراجعه كننده ، موسسات و كاركنان بهداشتي درماني از طريق حفظ مستندات اطلاعات مراقبت بهداشتي
3- تامين اطلاعات مورد نياز به منظور بهره برداري هاي آموزشي،پژوهشي،خدماتي و آماري مرتبط به رشته هاي مختلف پزشكي
نقش هاي دانش آموختگان در نظام بهداشتي:
دانش آموختگان اين دوره داراي نقش هاي خدماتي ، آموزشي، مديريتي و پژوهشي مي باشند.
*وظايف حرفه اي دانش آموختگان:*
*1- وظايف آموزشي*
الف- آموزش كاركنان مرتبط با بخش فناوري اطلاعات سلامت
ب- آموزش كاركنان جديد در زمينه روند گردش امور در بخش فناوري اطلاعات سلامت
*2- وظايف خدماتي*
الف- تحليل و سازماندهي اطلاعات و كد گذاري اطلاعات پزشكي بيماران در مراكز بهداشتي درماني دولتي و خصوصي و مطب ها
ب- كد گذاري مالي اطلاعات پزشكي (تعرفه خدمات تشخيصي و درماني )و تعيين مغايرت ها
ج- تحليل شاخص هاي آمار بيمارستاني(مرگ و مير، بيماري ،مالي و ...)و ارائه به مديران مربوط و كاربران مجاز.
د- ارئه اطلاعات پزشكي به كاربران مجاز با رعايت موازين قانوني
ه- اجراي مصوبات مربوط به اطلاعات پزشكي بيماران
و- مشاركت در امور مربوط به خدمات ماشيني اطلاعات سلامت
ي- مشاركت در طراحي فرم هاي اطلاعات سلامت
*3- وظايف مديريتي:*
الف- مديريت بخش فناوري اطلاعات سلامت
*4- وظايف پژوهشي*
الف- انجام پژوهش هاي كاربردي در حوزه سيستم هاي اطلاعاتي بهداشت و درمان
ب- مشاركت در طراحي و جمع آوري اطلاعات پژوهشي در حوزه بهداشت و درمان
*استراتژي هاي كلي آموزشي* :
استراتژي اين برنامه تلفيقي از استراتژي استاد محور و دانشجو محور است.در اين برنامه به اي نكات توجه ميشود.
1- آموزش مبتني بر نيازهاي جامعه
2- توجه به ارتباط صميمانه و نزديك اساتيد با دانشجو
3- تشويق و حمايت از مشاركت دانشجويان در طرح هاي پژوهشي
4- توجه به روش ها و فنون نوين آموزشي
5- آموزش مبتني بر وظايف حرفه اي و حل مشكلات سلامت جامعه و سازمان هاي بهداشتي درماني
*سرفصل دروس پایه و اختصاصی مقطع کارشناسی رشته مدیریت و فن آوری اطلاعات سلامت**کد درس*
*عنوان درس*
*کد درس*
*عنوان درس*

01
فیزیولوژی
26
شبکه کامپیوتر . امنیت سیستم ها

02
آناتومی
27
فن آوری اطلاعات سلامت (1)

03
اصطلاحات پزشکی
28
فن آوری اطلاعات سلامت (2)

04
عوامل بیماریزا و بیماریهای عفونی
29
فن آوری اطلاعات سلامت (3)

05
بیماری شناسی اختصاصی (1)
30
زبان اختصاصی HIM  (1)

06
ریاضیات
31
زبان اختصاصی HIM  (2)

07
مبانی اپیدمیولوژی
32
بیمه و نظامهای پرداخت در نظام سلامت

08
شاخصها و تحلیل داده های بهداشتی
33
مدیریت منابع اطلاعاتی سلامت

09
مدیریت اطلاعات سلامت (1)
34
مدیریت اطلاعات سلامت در بحران

10
مدیریت اطلاعات سلامت (2)
35
سیستم های طبقه بندی تخصصی و نامگذاری بین المللی

11
مدیریت فن آوری در حوزه سلامت
36
کدگذاری مرگ و میرها

12
سیستمهای رایج طبقه بندی بیماریها و اقدامات پزشکی(1)
37
کیفیت داده ها و سیستم اطلاعات سلامت

13
سیستمهای رایج طبقه بندی بیماریها و اقدامات پزشکی(2)
38
پرونده الکنرونیک سلامت

14
زبان اختصاصی IT (1)
39
پروژه تحقیق

15
زبان اختصاصی IT (2)
40
مدیریت بخش فن آوری اطلاعات سلامت

16
آشنایی با سیستم های عامل و برنامه های کاربردی
41
انفورماتیک سلامت (1)

17
ساختمان داده ها و برنامه نویسی کامپیوتر
42
انفورماتیک سلامت (2)

18
اصول مدیریت
43
کمک های اولیه

19
اصول مدیریت فردی و محیط کار
44
مبانی حسابداری و اقتصاد سلامت

20
داروشناسی
45
آشنایی با ساختار و برنامه های نظام سلامت در ایران

21
آمار حیاتی توصیفی
46
کارآموزی در عرصه 1

22
آمار حیاتی استنباطی
47
کارآموزی در عرصه 2

23
روش تحقیق
48
کارآموزی در عرصه 3

24
بیماری شناسی اختصاصی  (2)
49
کارآموزی در عرصه 4

25
بیماری شناسی اختصاصی (3)





+گزینه2

----------


## پزشکی تبریز

<strong>بازار کار این رشته چجوریا هست؟ارزششو داره که بریم بخونیم یا نه؟</strong>

----------


## پزشکی تبریز

up

----------

